# CG's Dragon of Icespire Peak [OOC][FULL]



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 7, 2019)

Want to return to simpler days?  Now is your chance.

You've heard Phandalin needs heroes still, even in the days since the Champions of Phandalin made a name for themselves reclaiming the Wave Echo Cave.

Join me in playing this adventure.

1st level characters. 27 point buy. Multiclassing/Feats/Variant Humans. Standard Starting Equipment,some swapping allowed, run by me. Custom backgrounds ok, just run by me. Backstory, Seven sentence limit.

I'll run with even a single player, I'll take up to 6.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm in if you'll have me.  Eladrin Druid viable?


----------



## TallIan (Aug 7, 2019)

Yay, a new game, I'm in.

I'm thinking arcane knight (if we get there) or paladin.  Magic enhanced front line fighter anyway.

EDIT: maybe This Guy with a modified story


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 7, 2019)

Random thought, I am planning to play the seasonal affiliation of this guy in 4 day cycles.  What would you say to having his cantrips change depending on the season?

Say...
Spring: Thorn Whip
Summer: Produce Flame
Autumn: Gust
Winter: Frostbite

The other cantrip will probably just be druidcraft.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 7, 2019)

Here's what I've got so far.

*Sythaeryn Wynroris* _Eladrin Druid 1 NG_ *AC* *HP* *Speed* 30ft *Str* 10 (0) *Dex* 16 (3) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 15 (2) *Int* 8 (-1) *Cha* 14 (2)*Attacks**Scimitar* +5 1d6+3 S*Dagger* +5 1d4+3 P*Sling* +5 1d4+4 B    RACE: Eladrin (Elf)
   Abil: +2 Dex, +1 Cha
   Speed: 30 ft., Size: Medium
   Darkvision: 60 ft
   Keen Senses: Prof Perception
   Fey Ancestry: Adv: Save vs. Charm, immune to sleep
   Trance: Meditate  4 hours instead of sleep.
   Lang: Common, Elvish
   Subrace: Eladrin
      Fey Step: Magical teleport 30 feet can see. 1/SR
BACKGROUND:  Outlander
   Prof: Athletics, Survival, Harp, Sylvan
   Origin: Guide
   Feature: Wanderer
CLASS:  Druid
   Armor: Light, Med, Shields (No metal)
   Weap: club, dagger, dart, javelin, mace, quarterstaff, scimitar, sickle, sling, spear
   Tools: Herbalism kit
   Saves: Int, Wis
   Skills: Animal Handling, Nature
   Spellcasting:
      Cantrips
      Prepare: Druid Lev+Wis (3)
      Ritual Casting: Prepared Druid (R) Spell


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 8, 2019)

Ok on the cantrip thing.
Both characters seem cool.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 14, 2019)

I'll express interest. I might whip up a warlock.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 14, 2019)

I'd join. I'd like to play a rogue. Probably human.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 14, 2019)

I want to join too. I'll go with a folk hero human barbarian. basically this guy, with the same backstory truncated to seven sentences ;-)
ok?
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm gonna call recruitment done here, we've got 5.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 14, 2019)

I'll work on finalizing my druid tomorrow.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 14, 2019)

Ideally, this adventure starts with a party that knows each other enough to arrive in Phandalin together, even if just from the road. Having enough of a connection that you’d continue to work together at least at first would help.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 14, 2019)

So we have a druid, rogue, barbarian, warlock, and arcane knight/paladin, right? Not a bad mix, a little magic light perhaps.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 15, 2019)

Not really, I'd say we're about even all told. Guess I'll be the primary healer. Good thing I was thinking of going circle of dreams.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 15, 2019)

Sythaeryn was born to a large if humble family of eladrin who had migrated to the prime material plane some centuries before. His home was large, but humble and his siblings many. So despite the size of his home, he was rarely able to find the space and quiet he craved. Naturally, he gravitated to the wilderness surrounding their settlement and as time grew on, he began to wander further and further afield.

One day, war came to their settlement. Orcs, having overhunted their hunting grounds began to prey upon other settlements in the region. Sythaeryn had been out scouting when it happened. He'd even stumbled upon the tracks of the war party which led to his home. In a panic, he ran to try to warn his family, but they were already gone. The house had been burned, and his family either slain, or scattered by the attack. Realizing that he was no longer safe here, Sythaeryn fled.

On his many wanderings, Sythaeryn had happebed upon a grove of trees in the woods. At this place, he'd discovered a presence which soothed him and at rare times of stress and emotion, he went to this grove to seek solace. On this occasion however, he found other people. Humans and elves mostly, who were tending to the grove as if it were a garden. 

These people were hostile at first, accusing him of intruding on their sacred grove. He convinced them however that he was, like they, drawn to the serenity of the place and now had nowhere else to go. And thus, Sythaeryn became a druid.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 15, 2019)

Okay, The "Rogues' Gallery" thread is up.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 15, 2019)

I'd like to start discussing how the player's run into each other, and pick up the game at their entry to Phandalin.  Basically Phandalin is kind of a frontier town, gaining some importance to the mining industry. Rumor holds that there is some money and glory to be had helping out the town deal with threats. Reliable reports say a group now called the "Heroes of Phandelver" did just that.

You may have known each other earlier, joined up in Neverwinter for mutual protection on the roads, or met on the roads. Once we have a rough idea, we can start our little adventure.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 15, 2019)

Chances are Sythaeryn was met on the road. He's not much of a people person, and would likely be looking into something that's having an ecological impact on the wilderness.

Also, he's in summer mode, so probably of a bit of a crusade at the moment.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm happy to have met some of the others in Neverwinter



gargoyleking said:


> Not really, I'd say we're about even all told. Guess I'll be the primary healer. Good thing I was thinking of going circle of dreams.



Actually, I'm thinking Celestial Warlock. So....


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 16, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> Actually, I'm thinking Celestial Warlock. So....




That works too. Never hurts to have multiple healers. To be honest, I'm not looking at throwing out a lot of big heals, so much as providing some triage support. Keeping people from dying if they go down.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 16, 2019)

I think I'd like to play a classic character of mine, the one that gives me my name:

Fitzhugh Cavendish (Fitz) is a lovable rogue. He's a highwayman by profession, but his genuine love for everyone he meets makes it hard for him to do the wrong thing for very long. He'll happily rob a wealthy and arrogant merchant, but he's not about to take the last copper from a beggar. He's also something of a method-actor, and when he's in trouble with the law, he likes to impersonate a guard, watchman, or official. If an interesting case comes up while he's pretending to be a lawman, well, he'll do his best to solve it.

He's never been an optimal character, but he's a lot of fun.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 16, 2019)

My character is not really a city type, so the road makes more sense. He would readily have helped anybody attacked by goblinoids, so I think that's a good hook.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 17, 2019)

*Name:* Bella Mulfield
*Race:* Halfling; *Class/Level:* Celestial Warlock-1; *Background:* Criminal (modified)
*Alignment:* Neutral Good; *Proficiency Bonus:* +2
*Passive Perception:* 12, *Passive Investigation:* 14
*Hit Dice:* 1d8+1; *Spent HD:* None

*Strength:* 8 (-1)
*Dexterity:* 16 (+3), *Stealth:* +5, *Thieves' Tools:* +5
*Constitution:* 12 (+1)
*Intelligence:* 13 (+1), *Investigation:* +3
*Wisdom:* 10 (+0), *SAVES:* +2, *Perception:* +2
*Charisma:* 16 (+3), *SAVES:* +5, *Intimidation:* +5

*Combat*
*Speed:* 25 ft
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13
*HP:* 9/9; *TEMP:* 0
*Spells:* 1/1
*Healing Pool:* 2/2d6
*Eldritch Blast:* +5 1d10 force 120 ft
*Daggers:* +5 1d4 piercing 20/60 ft; finesse, light, thrown​*Proficiencies*
*Languages:* Common, Halfling
*Tools:* Thieves' Tools, Playing Cards
*Armor:* Light armor
*Weapons:* Simple weapons​*Background:* Criminal (Blackmailer)
*Skills:* Perception, Stealth
*Criminal Contact:* I know a guy.​*Race:* Halfling (Lightfoot)
*Abilities:* +2 Dex, +1 Cha
*Lucky:* Reroll 1s on attack rolls, ability checks, and saving throws.
*Brave:* Advantage on saves versus fear.
*Nimbleness:* Move through creatures of Medium or greater size.
*Naturally Stealthy:* Can hide when hiding behind a Medium or bigger creature.​*Class:* Warlock (Celestial Patron)
*Skills:* Intimidation, Investigation
*Spells:* Attack: +5, DC: 13
*Cantrips:* Eldritch Blast, _light_, Prestidigitation, _sacred flame_
*Spells Known:* charm person, comprehend languages, _cure wounds_, _guiding bolt_, 
*Spells per Rest:* 1 (1st level)
*Patron:* The Celestial
*Bonus spells:*light, sacred flame, cure wounds, guiding bolt
*Healing Light:* 2d6 Pool of healing, heal someone within 60 feet from the pool as a bonus action (up to 3d6 at a time). Pool resets after a long rest.​*Equipment*
Leather Armor (10 gp, 10 lb)
Light Crossbow, 20 bolts (25 gp, 5 lb)
2 Daggers (4 gp, 2 lb)
Dark common clothes, w/hood (5 sp, 3 lb)
Thieves' Tools (25 gp, 1 lb)
Deck of cards (5 sp)

40 gp​*Background*
Bella grew up in a somewhat wealthy household as a middle child to her parents, Ebon and Sora Mulfield, where she studied the family business diligently under her mother and used her business acumen to start giving loans to friends of her friends, for "simple" interest. Her loan sharking eventually led her into blackmailing, though, she never blackmailed her loan victims, instead using them to give her targets for the blackmail. Her parents kicked her out when they discovered her operation. Cut off and unused to living on the "streets" (it was a forest) she prayed for help from anyone who could help. She heard a voice in the forest, and wary of fey ignored it for a while until she came upon an injured man in the forest. She rushed to pick his pockets but instead, as she touched him, a warm arcane magic flowed from her to him, healing him. Awed by what happened, she turned over a new leaf, dedicated to helping others, or is she just milking her helpers ability in trade for power?​
Starting Money: 4d4*10 *110*

----

If someone wants to be the person Bella heals in the woods, that could be a good hook. Presumably, you will have saved Bella's live since that event and we consider each other even on the life debt scale.​


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 17, 2019)

Fitz could absolutely be the injured man in the woods. He's been  known to get himself shot from time to time when robbing a wagon. He also tends to live it rough in the woods when he is out of funds.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm sure Fitz and Bella could have interesting conversations about the pros and cons of direct robbery vs blackmail and loan sharking. Although, with her patron she says she's trying to go straight so she might annoy Fitz with "what's the right thing to do?"

So Fitz and Bella met in the woods outside of Neverwinter. In Neverwinter we probably met one (or two) of the other and someone convinced the rest of us there's money to be had in Phandalin so we decide to go there together. And then we meet up with anyone else along the way.

I didn't kit out Bella with travel stuff yet. I'll do that before we "arrive" in Phandalin.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 17, 2019)

*Fitzhugh Cavendish* Male Human Charlatan Rogue Level *1
Alignment:* Chaotic Good  *Diety:* None

*AC* 14 (Leather)
*HP* 9/9
*THP* 0/0
*Hit Dice:* 1/1 at 1d8+1
*Speed:* 30 feet
*Passive Perception:* 13

*Str* 12 (+1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 12 (+1) *Int* 11 (+0) *Wis* 8 (-1) *Cha* 14 (+2)

*Saving Throws:* Dexterity +5; Intelligence +2

*Actions:
Rapier* +5 for 1d8+3p
*Dagger* +5 1d4+3p (Thrown 20/60) 2/2
*Shortbow* +5 1d6+3p (Range 80/320) Arrows 20/20

*Sneak Attack* +1d6 Damage

*Skills*
Acrobatics (Dex) +3
Animal Handling (Cha) -1
Arcana (Int) +0
Athletics (Str) +1
Deception** (Cha) +7
History (Int) +0
Insight (Wis) -1
Intimidation (Cha) +3
Investigation* (Int) +2
Medicine (Wis) -1
Nature (Int) +0
Perception** (Wis) +3
Performance* (Cha) +5
Persuasion (Cha) +3
Religion (Int) +0
Sleight of Hand* (Dex) +5
Stealth* (Dex) +5
Survival (Wis) +1

*Proficiencies*
Light Armour;
Crossbow, Hand, Longsword, Rapier, Shortsword, Simple Weapons;
Disguise Kit, Forgery Kit, Thieves' Tools;
*Languages*: Common, Elvish, Thieves' Cant

*Features & Feats
Race Features (Variant Human)
Bonus Feat (Actor):* You gain +1 CHA, you have advantage on Deception and Performance checks when trying to pass yourself off as a different person, and you can mimic the speech of another person or the sounds made by other creatures that you have heard (for at least 1 minute).

*Rogue Features*
1: *Sneak Attack:* Once per turn, you can deal an extra 1d6 damage to one creature you hit with an attack with a finesse or ranged weapon if you have advantage on the attack roll. You don’t need advantage on the attack roll if another enemy of the target is within 5 ft. of it, that enemy isn’t incapacitated, and you don’t have disadvantage on the attack roll.
1: *Expertise:* Your proficiency bonus is doubled for any ability check you make for Deception and Perception (2 chosen).
1: *Thieves' Cant:* You have learned thieves’ cant, a secret mix of dialect, jargon, and code that allows you to hide messages in seemingly normal conversation. It takes four times longer to convey such a message than it does to speak the same idea plainly.

*Backstory:* Fitzhugh Cavendish (Fitz) is a lovable rogue. He's a highwayman by profession, but his genuine love for everyone he meets makes it hard for him to do the wrong thing for very long. He'll happily rob a wealthy and arrogant merchant, but he's not about to take the last copper from a beggar. He's also something of a method-actor, and when he's in trouble with the law, he likes to impersonate a guard, watchman, or official. If an interesting case comes up while he's pretending to be a lawman, well, he'll do his best to solve it.
*Background:* Charlatan
*Background Feature (False Identity):* You have created a second identity that includes documentation, established acquaintances, and disguises that allow you to assume that persona. Additionally, you can forge documents including official papers and personal letters, as long as you have seen an example of the kind of document or the handwriting you are trying to copy.

*Equipment*
Leather Armour & Common Clothes
Rapier & Daggers (2)
Shortbow & Arrows (20)
Backpack& Blanket
Mess Kit, Waterskin & Rations (5 days)
Tinderbox & Candle
Hooded Lantern & Oil (2 hours)
Rope (50' Hemp) & Pitons (10)
Crowbar & Hammer
Bell & String
Ball Bearings (1000)
Disguise Kit
Thieves' Tools
Purse (15gp)


----------



## TallIan (Aug 17, 2019)

So below is the background I was actually thinking of when I posted earlier 

_Rorik's parents had a tumultuous marriage, each having their own view on the world and how they should raise Rorik. Both were taken away from home by their respective duties and so their relationship swung from the heights of passion to open hostility. His mother, an Archmage at court, insisted on arcane tuition. While his father, a knight commander, thought men should learn to fight not read. Both parents showed open disdain to the other's way of life and this left Rorik with a cynical outlook on the world. He embraced both teachings though and developed a style of fighting that relied on magic. 

He left home in his mid teens, unwilling to deal with the hostility his parents had for the other. He has spend the last few years in the company of various mercenary groups and town guards, acquiring a few followers along the way. _

I think that time spent in the city watch could account for Rorik knowing Fitz and Bella as good souls with questionable methods.  Fitz and Bella convincing the young watchman that there are better things to do than stay poor enforcing other people's laws.

The mechanics from here  are probably what I will go with.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 18, 2019)

The characters posted so far seem fine, feel free to post them in the Rogues Gallery.

Here is my rough take on how you all met up.

Gimlak and Sythaeryn met when both were traveling to Phandalin and Sythaeryn was set upon by a couple of orcs. Gimlak came across the scene and drove off the orcs. The two of you then moved on to Phandalin.

Bella, FItz and Rorik left Phandalin together and were ambushed by goblins. Gimlak and Sythaeryn arrived as you were losing hope, and working together you prevailed.  You decided to team up, and all of you would have just arrived in Phandalin when the story opens up.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 18, 2019)

I'd like to start tomorrow, if everyone is okay with that.


----------



## TallIan (Aug 18, 2019)

That sounds good to me.

I'm happy to start next week but I might be a bit slow as I catch up with other PbP stuff and work.  I'll Get my PC finished off soon.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 18, 2019)

Works for me.


----------



## TallIan (Aug 18, 2019)

I've started putting Rorik in the RG.  I'll get him completed soon


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 18, 2019)

We could always start with the goblin fight. Might give us each a feel for our indivudual fighting styles and scetch out out party dynamics.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 18, 2019)

Put it to a vote.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 18, 2019)

gargoyleking said:


> We could always start with the goblin fight. Might give us each a feel for our indivudual fighting styles and scetch out out party dynamics.





Charwoman Gene said:


> Put it to a vote.




I'm for this. Combat is a barbarian's bread and butter ;-)

I'll post my pc in the rg by tomorrow morning. Looking forward to this game!
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 18, 2019)

Yup. Let's do it.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 19, 2019)

Fine by me, depending on how long it takes the other two to rescue the three of us. Don't want to die in opening battle.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 19, 2019)

So as a preparatory action, or rather as a general rule, Sythaeryn will cast goodberry once at the start of the day. 24 hours of goodberry goodness should never go go wrong.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 19, 2019)

IC Thread is up!









						CG's Dragon of Icespire Peak [IC]
					

Bella, Fitz and Rorik:  You left the Triboar Trail behind a few hours ago, and you are currently following a cart trail through the forest. The woods open up just ahead, a sharp escarpment rises on either side of the road. There are two dead horses lying in the road. There are black-shafted...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 19, 2019)

fyi, my character is up (changed the name to Ulrik, which seemed less dwarfy and more like a barbarian ;-)
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 3, 2019)

Ulrik and Sythaeryn can join the goblin fight, see IC thread above. @Steve Gorak @gargoyleking


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 3, 2019)

Have we lost TallIan?


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 3, 2019)

How's that for an entrance? LOL


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 3, 2019)

Hot?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 3, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Have we lost TallIan?



I just sent a PM.


----------



## TallIan (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi All,

Sorry for the VERY long unannounced silence, I have had a mad busy couple of weeks followed by a brief vacation away from civilisation.  I'll try to catch up with everything in the next day or two.

Tall


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 1, 2019)

Gene, (or anyone else) - If Fitz gets annoying or disruptive, just let me know and I'll tone him down. He takes over a little bit. As some of you have probably noticed with Aremus, I tend to play charismatic characters as a bit over-talkative.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 19, 2019)

LOL, just saw the sign board. None of us are skilled at persuasion. I suppose Bella, Fitz, and Sythaeryn have highish Charisma so hopefully we can get by on that.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 19, 2019)

Fitz ought to be good at persuasion, but I needed one more skill-slot to fit it in, and I just figured he'd have to make due with his charisma.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 19, 2019)

Fitz has Deception and Bella has Intimidate.


----------



## gargoyleking (Oct 21, 2019)

Don't remember, how'd we split yhe finder's fee? 4 gold and some change each?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 22, 2019)

I think it was 25 and there's five of us? There's not six of us are there?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 2, 2019)

Hey @gargoyleking!

It would be great if Sythaeryn healed Ulrik a bit. Note that every point of healing is worth 2 on Ulrik because of rage. Also, next round, I'll try to have him shove the manticore prone, so that means advantage on mellee attacks for all.
Anyways, without healing, Ulrik will fall and the grapple gambit will have been a waste.
Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm not saying don't do it. But some of us are strictly ranged so prone is a double edged sword. (Not that Bella can hit the broadside of a barn apparently.)

Also, Bella plans to send some small healing Ulrik's way should he actually drop, she has some very limited healing and it is not enough to stop Ulrik from being knocked out. But it is enough to wake him back up again.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 2, 2019)

If he manages to throw the manticore on the ground, Fitz will arrive that turn and probably skewer it. (Sword & Sneak Attack). It's not a bad idea. And Fun!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 2, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> I'm not saying don't do it. But some of us are strictly ranged so prone is a double edged sword. (Not that Bella can hit the broadside of a barn apparently.)
> 
> Also, Bella plans to send some small healing Ulrik's way should he actually drop, she has some very limited healing and it is not enough to stop Ulrik from being knocked out. But it is enough to wake him back up again.




Sacred flame won't be affected by the manticore being prone. If we get there, the disadvantage to all its attacks is going to be sweet for the melee folks (especially our rogue).

I wanted to test this strategy, but I think it is too risky at this level. Ulrik is a potent melee damage dealer, and taking 2 or more rounds to grapple + knock prone has a huge opportunity cost.
The way I see it, if Ulrik falls, the manticore will likely flee, as it is taking a beating, hence the plea for healing (a bonus action healing word would definitely hit the spot, and likely just in time: 1d4+3 healing means Ulrik will withstand 8-14 hp in additional damage).
It's in @gargoileking 's hands now ;-)
Cheers,

SG

PS: does anybody know how to do a mention now? with the new enworld software, it's the only thing I haven't figured out. Thx!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 2, 2019)

PS: does anybody know how to do a mention now? with the new enworld software, it's the only thing I haven't figured out. Thx!
[/QUOTE]

It's the same, you just have an 'i' in there by accident. @gargoyleking


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 2, 2019)

Mention no longer sends an alert to whomever you mention. It just puts a link to their profile page.

And Bella doesn't have healing word, She has 2d6 once per long rest. Or 1d6 twice. 1-6 hp is not worth using to keep someone up. It is far better for reviving someone at a distance in her experience. Over time, she might think differently. Mostly she uses it to heal herself.

And these characters have never worked together much. They should not be a well-oiled machine just starting out. Bella is selfish. She knows nothing about the barbarian's ability to soak damage or Fitz' sneak attack or for that matter the value of getting the creature prone. It will be a while before she understands the utility of teamwork and the greater good. And it isn't like we've discussed tactics in character.


----------



## gargoyleking (Nov 2, 2019)

Okay, I'm with Jmucchielo on the role playing accuracy part. Also, while Sythaeryn did prep healing word, he is in no way set up to be a heal-bot. In fact, his Wis score isn't even at a +3 yet. So while I thought of healng Ulrik I chose not to do it just yet. He will, probably soon, but also note that I have an unfortunate tendency to roll 1's on my HW dice. If nothing else, you're in very little danger of being killed unless it decides to carry you away.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 2, 2019)

gargoyleking said:


> Okay, I'm with Jmucchielo on the role playing accuracy part. Also, while Sythaeryn did prep healing word, he is in no way set up to be a heal-bot. In fact, his Wis score isn't even at a +3 yet. So while I thought of healng Ulrik I chose not to do it just yet. He will, probably soon, but also note that I have an unfortunate tendency to roll 1's on my HW dice. If nothing else, you're in very little danger of being killed unless it decides to carry you away.




I hear you and understand. FYI, this is exceptional and wouldn't expect your character to be a heal bot. I'm confident that my character wont't be killed, but by not healing him, I'm afraid he wasted the last two rounds and if he falls, the manticore may escape.
And remember, even a 1 on healing word, plus Wis times two because of rage, is not bad at level 1 and may tip the scales in our favor for this battle.
We'll see.
Cheers,

Sg

PS: I'll let Gargoyleking's act and then I'll do Ulrik's actions


----------



## gargoyleking (Nov 2, 2019)

Are we on the next round? All I've seen from the Manticore is it taking damage.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 2, 2019)

I was curious about that myself. The manticore didn't seem to act.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 2, 2019)

gargoyleking said:


> Are we on the next round? All I've seen from the Manticore is it taking damage.




You've not gone since the Manticore's last turn, but I think everyone else has. There seems to be only four of us, though. I thought there was five?


----------



## gargoyleking (Nov 2, 2019)

Ahah! I missed a post apparently, I think I've gotten too used to Fitz's round ending posts, having more trouble knowing when I can take my next actions. I'll post now and yes, heals on the way.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 3, 2019)

@TallIan is around but not posting on the PbP boards. I think he said something about personal issues somewhere. I've running his character on my game for a week or two now.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 12, 2019)

Who are we waiting for? Did the manticore act this round?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 12, 2019)

Gene's been gone for a bit. Probably back soonish, I expect.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 12, 2019)

Gene's been logging in.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 14, 2019)

Yeah,I'm sorry I've been out of touch.  I'm coming back.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 9, 2019)

Hope you are well


----------

